# site going down all the time?



## theloadeddragon (Apr 15, 2009)

or is it something with my internet provider. Because I haven't been able to access RIU for like 5 to 6 hour periods of time during the middle of the day, everyday. Im trying to keep an up to date journal with notes etc. but its not working out here... Im very sad,


----------



## Dayzt (Apr 15, 2009)

It's not your connection or ISP.... it's been happening to me as well, and peeps are talking about it on other MJ forums as well.... strange that there's no admin posts or notifications of what's going on.... and it appears to have been happening occasionally since mid December '08.


----------



## Mortloch (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah you think they would tell us why, always wonder if the feds got the server when it is down


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 15, 2009)

well I can't keep up my journals because of it, and if admin and mods aren't letting us know whats up soon, or that its completely fixed soon, Im going to have to do my journaling somewhere else, and just chat occasionally on this site, maybe shop sometimes...


----------



## Luv2Gro (Apr 15, 2009)

mods??? i've been wondering the same about the leo fux too... just started a journal and cant do chit with it cuz i can nevr get on.. fuk it, growitup.org it is i guess...


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 15, 2009)

seems fine to me.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 15, 2009)

you're posting right now. what's the problem?


----------



## Luv2Gro (Apr 15, 2009)

ya its fine now... the last 2 days i haven't been able to access the site for, like he said, 5-6 hours at a time... forget what it tells me exactly but can't connect to server is the point its getting acrosss... it also says that riu tech staff has been notified so i dunno... not trying to be bitchn all tha time, just weird tho...


----------



## VaporBros (Apr 15, 2009)

yeah its always down..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 15, 2009)

I know one thing....The server was NOT down! My son (MCSE) pinged it and traced it for me yesterday....the server was talking to his commands...So, the server was not down, but, the web service had been disconnected. Don't know, but, I do know it is getting old.......


----------



## GrowTech (Apr 15, 2009)

Haha epic fail. Watch


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 15, 2009)

Watch what??????


----------



## M Blaze (Apr 15, 2009)

I have been getting the same issues of not being able to log in for hours on end. Its definately a server issue with the site coz I have tried numerous providers on other computors and had the same problem. Firefox does sometimes work when IE wont which sux coz I dont like Firefox.


----------



## Zypher (Apr 15, 2009)

Its the same for me, happend again yesterday to lastnight, I couldnt get on for almost 7 hours. I cannot keep grow journals up like that. I pinged as well To this site and Grasscity, If you guys are DDos'n then yall need to stop. This shit is getting old!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 15, 2009)

*It happens... you can almost see it coming.. you get dup. post/thanks for post, shit and then it goes down... repairs I guess....... Yeah... thats it.... *


----------



## Zypher (Apr 15, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *It happens... you can almost see it coming.. you get dup. post/thanks for post, shit and then it goes down... repairs I guess....... Yeah... thats it.... *


Am I the only one that caught that ? lol


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Apr 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> seems fine to me.





fdd2blk said:


> you're posting right now. what's the problem?


 
Dam i am glad to have found this. I have been complaining to timewarner, dell, been trying to find out the dam problem. But yes it has been going on for months now.

I used to be able to hang out on RIU for a hour of not longer with no problems now if i just read someones thread or if i type a reply they kick me off with in 5mins. I have to always be changing pages or refreshing pages blabla to stay online. Its really stupid never had this problems before.

We can post with no problem if the post is short, i copy all my post because i know when i hit send reply it will log me off and i have to sign back in and if i dont copy it first then i just lost everything i worked on. I have typed up some really long nice threads and they got deleted because the site signed me out.

Just hoping someone is looking into this.


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Apr 15, 2009)

Likely just restarting the apache process and doing regular maintenance.


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 15, 2009)

TeaTreeOil said:


> Likely just restarting the apache process and doing regular maintenance.



We had killed some of our ram and it took a bit to find the culprit anyways, new ram is in and it should be fixed hopefully.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 15, 2009)

seems faster than ever.


----------



## M Blaze (Apr 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> seems faster than ever.


Hahaha I aint gonna speak to soon but 2nite it has been fine so I will let ya know if I cant get on tomorow


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 15, 2009)

rollitup said:


> We had killed some of our ram and it took a bit to find the culprit anyways, new ram is in and it should be fixed hopefully.


Thanks for letting us know whats going on with last night. But what about all the other times?

Typically when a server is going under maintenance, the admin, or mods will set up a notice page so the members don't turn away and go somewhere else, or at least send out a quick email notification that it will go down at this time to approx. this time etc.

My uncle has two web forums, and he said that on his forums that he has a shop, he has two back up server hosts, and a back up system to run the site on when he has the main server down. It goes slower, but people can still get on, and he doesn't lose the business, (its an all natural homeopathic medicines webforum)

I love being on RIU, especially that I can get some of the products I need here, but I can't stay if this is going to continue, I have put a lot of time and effort into keeping my journal and notes here, and am afraid of losing them...


----------



## jezus215 (Apr 15, 2009)

> I have put a lot of time and effort into keeping my journal and notes here, and am afraid of losing them...


What i do, is i got a program on the internet called Diary One and i keep a second journal on there for my personal use. you should look into that if you dont trust RIU.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 15, 2009)

never happy.


----------



## M Blaze (Apr 15, 2009)

All will be good now coz Jesus has now joined us^^ 

oh hang on its the wrong one


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> never happy.


I'm super happy when everything works, that's why I am here. I think keeping 2 copies, one on comp. and one on here, will work just fine. So if the site is down, I can still do an entry and just cut and paste later when its back up.

But still, the less the site is down, the better, don't you agree (of course maintenance is necessary).


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 15, 2009)

now I can't load pics... is that the site or something on my end, any one else having this?


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 16, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> Thanks for letting us know whats going on with last night. But what about all the other times?
> 
> Typically when a server is going under maintenance, the admin, or mods will set up a notice page so the members don't turn away and go somewhere else, or at least send out a quick email notification that it will go down at this time to approx. this time etc.
> 
> ...


The problem is you guys are straight up crashing the server, its not going down for maintance, when it goes down it is because the servers cant handle the load. Dont get me wrong these are really good servers that we have running this place but I need to find a better option.


----------



## M Blaze (Apr 16, 2009)

It has been fine the past 24hrs so hopefully it stays that way. I can understand the server issues coz this site gets a lot of hits (one of my threads has over 5000 views in 2 weeks and another is not far behind it and that has surprised me a lot). I hope a better more capable server comes along for RIU.


----------



## Boogaloo Bud (Apr 18, 2009)

I noticed a few days ago I couldn't log on for the whole day but it was the only time it happened. Everything seems to be running fine now.


----------



## M Blaze (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah I havnt had any problems since my last winge about it lol


----------



## KaliKitsune (Apr 18, 2009)

rollitup said:


> The problem is you guys are straight up crashing the server, its not going down for maintance, when it goes down it is because the servers cant handle the load. Dont get me wrong these are really good servers that we have running this place but I need to find a better option.


Guess I had better quit trying to attach 40+ 5MP pictures at once for a thread update, eh?


----------



## Droski7 (Apr 18, 2009)

It has been messing up and it is kinda wierd hope the feds really haven't been getting ahold of it.


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 20, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/announcement.php?a=20 there ya go guys


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 20, 2009)

rollitup said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/announcement.php?a=20 there ya go guys



Awesome.... scribed


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Apr 21, 2009)

Have you considered disabling search bots. That saves quite a bit of bandwidth. It seems to go off-line at night-early morning, when the bots are most active.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 21, 2009)

and I bet if you stopped it from autologging people off after only 10 minutes, and made it like a 1/2 hour to an hour, it would cut back a little bit??? I am just tired of making a long post, just to lose my post to having to log back in (every way I try going back, the message is gone).


----------



## KaliKitsune (Apr 21, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> and I bet if you stopped it from autologging people off after only 10 minutes, and made it like a 1/2 hour to an hour, it would cut back a little bit??? I am just tired of making a long post, just to lose my post to having to log back in (every way I try going back, the message is gone).


When you log in there's the option to click a checkbox that says "Remember me" this sets a cookie so you don't get autologged off.

However, autologoffs take up pretty much zero system resources. t wouldn't help our servers, we just need more powerful hardware to handle the increase in site visitors.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 21, 2009)

KaliKitsune said:


> When you log in there's the option to click a checkbox that says "Remember me" this sets a cookie so you don't get autologged off.
> 
> However, autologoffs take up pretty much zero system resources. t wouldn't help our servers, we just need more powerful hardware to handle the increase in site visitors.


I figured as much.... the spyware etc. won't let RIU set any cookies, so Im stuck logging back in after 10 minutes of not refreshing the page.... I have been searching for a way to fix this, and I think I am almost there.... thanks....

If I wasn't so ridiculously broke, I would donate lots of money....


----------



## KaliKitsune (Apr 21, 2009)

For general web browsing, I use MenuetOS or Linux. No anti-spyware required. 

Windows gets used for IRC/Camfrog/Gaming/Music composition.


----------



## M Blaze (Apr 22, 2009)

Seems I spoke too soon coz the log in problems are back again! I even had to sign up to another forum coz I couldnt get on here!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Seems I spoke too soon coz the log in problems are back again! I even had to sign up to another forum coz I couldnt get on here!


you didn't read the memo? https://www.rollitup.org/announcement.php?a=20


----------



## M Blaze (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah fdd brother I did read it and I am looking into how I can help as we speak


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah I read it too....I would like to help, but, I really can't right now. I have absolutely no extra money....when I get back on my feet, I will help....for sure.
My son looked at the servers that Rolli wants to get and he said if he does get them, there would never be problems out here...He said they are some good servers! I hope he gets them...


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 23, 2009)

As you might have noticed we took the board down last night around midnight, we dumped another 10 gigs of ram in the mysql server, this should tie us over until we can get a cluster up and running to split the load between multiple server.

I would like to thank all the users who have donated, our new server should last us for a very long time.

RIU


----------

